# Problem mit maus



## Clemensputz (10. November 2003)

Ich habe die Optische Scrollmaus von Typhoon Typ 40156.
Habe aber ein paar steuerungs probleme. Wenn ich die Maus ganz langsam Bewege bleibt sie auf dem Punkt stehen. Wenn ich dann bischen schneller mache gehts, aber ich klicke andauernt daneben. Wollte nur fragen wie kann ich die Mauseinstellungen optimal einstellen, das die maus sich immer mit selber geschwindigkeit bewegt so wie bei Windows.


----------



## Christian Fein (11. November 2003)

Hast du GDM laufen`?

Sprich auch wenn du auf eine Virtuelle Konsole wechselst die Maus?
Denn oft kommen sich der gdm Mousedienst und X-Windows Maus in Konflikt.

Wenn ja dann schalte GDM aus


----------



## Clemensputz (11. November 2003)

Wie und wo kann ich das ändern bzw. ausschalten. Habe Linux nicht lange und kämpfe mich durch die Menüs. Ich habe Version 8.2


----------



## Christian Fein (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemensputz _
> *Ich habe Version 8.2 *


Linux Version 8.2 gibt es doch erst in 10 Jahren. Wir sind grade mal bei 2.6  

man gdm sollte dir genauere auskunft geben.

geb ein
$man gdm

mit dem /[Begriff] kannst du nach Stop suchen.


----------



## JohannesR (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Linux Version 8.2 gibt es doch erst in 10 Jahren. Wir sind grade mal bei 2.6
> 
> man gdm sollte dir genauere auskunft geben.
> ...



Das ist auch nicht ganz richtig, der aktuelle Kernel hat die Versionsnummer 2.6 
Was fuer einen WindowManager benutzt du eigentlich, ein GDM in Verbindung mit KDE waere z.B. sehr eigenartig...


----------



## Christian Fein (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Das ist auch nicht ganz richtig, der aktuelle Kernel hat die Versionsnummer 2.6
> Was fuer einen WindowManager benutzt du eigentlich, ein GDM in Verbindung mit KDE waere z.B. sehr eigenartig... *



ich sagte doch 2.6
Wobei 2.6 noch beta ist.

Versteh nicht was du da zu meckern hast 

Linux == Kernel
Der Kernel ist Linux. Das Gesammtsystem inclusieve Userland ist GNU/Linux und 8.2 ist SuSE Linux 8.2 [professional]

Kernel: Linux
System: GNU/Linux
Distribution Marketing Bezeichnung: SuSE Professional 8.2, Debian 3.0 (woody) usw

Langform
Debian 3.0 Woody linux-2.4.18


----------

